# Review on Hola Havanese



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello
I'm looking to adopt a puppy from Deborah Beasley of Hola Havanese and wanted to see if anyone has reviews on this breeder. 
Thanks.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Havamom10 said:


> Hello
> I'm looking to adopt a puppy from Deborah Beasley of Hola Havanese and wanted to see if anyone has reviews on this breeder.
> Thanks.


Please introduce yourself. Tell us about your experience with dogs and why you want a Havanese. How did you find this specific breeder? The more information we have, the more we can help. There was an inquiry about this breeder about 3 years ago on HF. Use the search function to find that thread.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

She seems to have a good reputation around here from what I have heard. I know spoke to her when looking for a puppy but none were available. 
I loved how transparent her website is, with the pedigrees and health testing of her dogs. She is actively involved in Havanese clubs in Florida and shows her dogs to CH, another good sign. 
Do you live close by so that you could visit in person? I think that is important. 
PS. I think you have to start 2 discussions before you can reply.


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

Tere
Thank you so much for your response. We met our puppy yesterday and fell in love. We have placed a deposit with Deborah of Hola Havanese. I greatly appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts! Deborah has been a pleasure to work with so far. Her passion and love for her dogs is very evident.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

We're going to need pictures!!! When will the puppy be coming home?


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

Absolutely! He is expected to be home on April 30th!


----------



## AprilF (Feb 7, 2016)

Havamom10 said:


> Absolutely! He is expected to be home on April 30th!


Hi. This is Gracie. We picked her up from Hola havanese at the end of March. We were very impressed with Debbie and her dedication to her babies. Our babies mom is Heaven.￼


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie is a little doll!


----------



## tessy (Mar 19, 2021)

AprilF said:


> Hi. This is Gracie. We picked her up from Hola havanese at the end of March. We were very impressed with Debbie and her dedication to her babies. Our babies mom is Heaven.￼


Who were the parents? I just bought one that was from Dude and Mocha (bought from Honor Havanese but bred by Hola Havanese).


----------

